# Putting Brakes On A Mini



## compusatman (Apr 14, 2010)

My daughters 12' Copper S has approximately 55K miles on the original pads. They are not to the metel YET! I have not yet looked at the disks. My question is for someone with experience. Can the discs be machined or will I need new rotors? I know the question is reletive but I am asking in general experience of those that have done the service themselves. Obviously, I need to mich the discs to be sure but I'm asking in general terms.
As well, why are there no pinned subjects on this board? Brakes, along with other regularly scheduled services should be pinned to help keep the potential help that would be provided, in the forefront of the forum.
Simple subject but before I put it on stands I would like to hear an experienced thought.

TIA. G


----------

